# DJ advocates hitting cyclists with cars



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.alabamacyclingnews.com/bicycle_news/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=468:dj-on-wjox-advocated-hitting-cyclists&catid=80:road-rage-reports-and-other-car-vs-bike-incidents

Let these bums know what you think:

http://www.joxfm.com/contactus.asp


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet thanks


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

They take those seriously, so fill it out carefully.

Anytime.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I made a call to this radio station a couple days after the initial comments were made. JUdging by the tone of the producer of the show, they had taken a NUMBER of calls from outraged people. They have made some good of the situation, by having some advocates on, and having one of our local BIrmingham promoters on the show. They are trying to rectify their comments, and I applaud that. 

But that still doesn't change the fact that 90% of the people who heard the original comment probably agreed or thought it was "funny" and that cyclists are being too sensitive. It will never be accepted or understood in central Alabama that people ride bikes for other reasons than because of a DUI. Most households around here have 2 cars for every driver.


----------

